# Freezing Cold Gyms



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

After much consideration I decided that my old gym was far too cold, having heard of several people injuring themselves due to excessive coldness in the gym felt better move. Moreso when the gym owner and his wife had heated reception area for themselves yet refused to heat training area the gym for clients, somehow that kind of says they care about themselves more than the clients paying them.......NOT GOOD

I thought I would promote the gym that cares,its centrally heated ,staff are PROFESSIONAL have INTEGRITY and are exceptionally HELPFUL

Kaza now trains at

fitness 24 WHEATLAND LAND WALLASEY, ITS BRILLIANT and has parking too and coffee facilities, excellent changing area for ladies too and even a shower.......

WE should do a gym review on here as it helps those wanting to find a GOOD gym to find just that......

I RECOMMEND THAT THIS GYM IS BRILLIANT ALL LADIES FEEL SAFE THERE AND STAFF AND TRAINEES ARE WONDERFULLY HELPFUL AND PROFESSIONAL......

KAZA


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I find a jumper to be quite effective


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey wtf,,,go and watch Rocky out training in the snow lol..

A bodybuilder complaining a bout cold...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

My gym is always freezing. Just got to get on with it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yup mine is cold too! With both doors open and no heating except in the office lol.

I just chuck a hoody on and get on with it.

Nice of u to do a gym review though kaz. Always good to know wheres good to train.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

My basement Gym aint ever that war TBH


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

mine is freezing

mind you its in my mother in laws garage which is at the end of her garden,

i love it though, hood up, stereo on, get it done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Id move if my hands stuck to the bars they were that cold. Anything warmer than that will do me.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Too cold? thought there were men on these sites lol... warm up correctly for starters and also ur body burns more callories when ur cold.... so.... win win


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

My gym is always too hot, id love a cold gym!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Lol

My gyms perfect, never too hot or too cold


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Mines in my shed at bottom of garden, it's freezing, but a jumper and Woolley hat I'm good to go. :thumb:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I train at home in a conservatory, freezing cold now soon will be boiling hot ! Shorts and shades or hoody and gloves lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Wings said:


> Too cold? *thought there were men on these sites* lol... warm up correctly for starters and also ur body burns more callories when ur cold.... so.... win win


There are, apart from the females!!

I know we all like different things but if i turned up to the gym with heating it would get my gander up!


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Man up, no heating in my gym, just get a hoodie on and train. Proper session should get you warmed up?!

Last time somebody complained about the lack of heating all the doors and windows got opened ha


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I love a cold gym, warmup in a hoody, and I'm good to go in a vest/tee after 15 mins


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I train Barbarian style,in hoody coat/jeans etc,so i give not any sh1ts!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

My gym is freezing in winter and boiling in summer. In winter have never needed hoody after 2nd set! I'd suggest that you up the intensity!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

My garage at 6am tomorrow will probably be in the minus range.

Hoody, drill top, beanie and a set of Fox motocross gloves will see me through hopefully. Fvcking bitter at the moment though and not the most pleasant, I have to agree.

I like your review though. Good gyms should be given a thumbs up for their customer service :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

I had to wipe frost off the bar in out gym the other week, cold wasnt the word!

You soon warm up


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not uncommon to be able to see your breath in my gym but a good warm up on the bike followed by a few warm up exercises does the trick. I would rather have a cold well equipped gym with a good atmosphere than a warm gym full of kids hogging the equipment.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

how can you be cold in a gym my advice is stop standing around texting


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

I train in my garage and you can see your breath it's so cold. Start off with a hoodie on and after 5/10 minutes I'm down to a t-shirt.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

like others have said, how the fcuk can you complain about a cold gym, if you are doing what your supposed to be doing you will soon warm up

i train in my garage so its like training in a fridge at the moment

are you sure your not associated with your "new gym" :whistling:


----------



## doubleh (Jun 10, 2009)

"has parking too and coffee facilities"

Are you taking the ****?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Same as a few on here, I train in my shed, and the door doesn't shut properly, I was benching a few weeks ago and snow was blowing in and settling on me 

Hood up, music on, within 15 mins your breath is still in the air but the hoody is normally off


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Normally when I'm in the gym I tend to think about doing weights and stuff not the temperature


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

10 mins on the stepper warms me up no end


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I prefer a cold gym to a warm one anyday


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mines freezing don't bother me one bit though just annoying when benching and that bar is so bloody cold


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i find that my hands freezing to the bar doubles as straps for deadlifting! :lol:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

we dont heat the gym, its only a case of warming up properly, guys start in hoodies and once they get going get down to Ts or Vests etc, the great thing is when its really hot out the gyms cool. reception has heating as people are often soitting or standing still

no tea or coffee facilities either, though mac donalds is just up the road


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd love a cold gym to train in. I currently drag all my gear out of the shed into my garden and train there rain ,shine or snow!

Not that i'm complaining , i never have to wait for someone else, it costs nowt, a shower and a post workout meal is always on hand and i don't have to suffer gym morons.

If you've found a better gym then great, go there but being a bit nippy is a weak excuse. Just be glad you don't have to occasionally wear swimming goggles whilst flat benching to keep the rain out of your eyes :wink:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cold gyms are ols skool gyms in my experience. Just wrap up to start with.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Freezing cold gym= Take dnp or wear one of these










Coffee facilities then go to your cold gym and hit










On the way home, lol.

What's the lady to guy situation ratio at the new "heavenly" gym compared to the "Iceworld" gym? That's what we want to know.


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol, try training outside in all weather. I get some funny looks in the winter when it's hammering down with rain, plates are frozen together and I'm out there in shorts, squatting


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mines freezing all the time, gets to the point were it hurts my hands, but I just get on with it. Im moving to a different gym but thats just because its close to where I work and Ive found a new training partner and hes starting there aswell.


----------

